# Not sure how to match this brush texture.



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I need to match this texture in my Mancave. It looks like a stiff brush was pulled through it. I am mainly not sure how to get the texture on or what type of brush I should use. I don't mind a little trial and error, but if any of you have done this type before, it would help a ton. I am hoping I don't have to skim the whole wall. It is only some repairs, so not a huge area, just a few sheets overall, but if I could avoid it, I would.

I couldn't find any other pics on the net.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks like a comb texture. Good luck with matching that. :no:


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

I've matched something very similar with a plastic nap roller cut in half the long way and dragged straight down the wall. Applied the mud first with a heavy nap lambskin roller. The key, as with any texture, is getting the mud the right consistency. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Try looking up Wooster texture roller. Its a plastic loop roller and you can get it from Amazon. Also think Sherwin Williams carries them. Just forget its a roller and use it like a knife or trowel.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Big Shoe said:


> Looks like a comb texture. Good luck with matching that. :no:


Why do the easiest looking textures end up being the hardest to match. 



mnld said:


> I've matched something very similar with a plastic nap roller cut in half the long way and dragged straight down the wall. Applied the mud first with a heavy nap lambskin roller. The key, as with any texture, is getting the mud the right consistency. Good luck:thumbsup:





mnld said:


> Try looking up Wooster texture roller. Its a plastic loop roller and you can get it from Amazon. Also think Sherwin Williams carries them. Just forget its a roller and use it like a knife or trowel.


I'll give that a try. It's my own place, so no big deal if it doesn't match perfectly, but it is a cool looking texture so I'd like to figure it out.

I was thinking of rolling on a thin layer and running a stiff bristle brush, or even thin it more and run a heavy paint brush through it. I think a few practice runs on scrap will be needed for sure.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

looks like they used a wallpaper brush, try practicing with mud and looks like the mud was fairly loose" wet ' put mud on with knife or trowel fairly thin then run brush through it at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> Looks like a comb texture. Good luck with matching that. :no:


Let me take that back...............You can do it. Patience is virtue.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I think I'd try my concrete broom


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes to Timeless idea, covers way more real estate at a time,


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Try a wallpaper brush after you roll on some thinned down joint compound with a 1" nap. :thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> I think I'd try my concrete broom


Funny you said that, I was actually thinking it might work. :laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

oldrivers said:


> looks like they used a wallpaper brush, try practicing with mud and looks like the mud was fairly loose" wet ' put mud on with knife or trowel fairly thin then run brush through it at a 45 degree angle.





Sir Mixalot said:


> Try a wallpaper brush after you roll on some thinned down joint compound with a 1" nap. :thumbsup:


I think the wallpaper brush is a winner. :thumbsup: I'll give it a try next time I'm out there.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

You could try a cement brush it's about 3' long it has stiff black brisils about 4" long you can attach a extension pole mix mud up nice and creamy then just pull the brush down to floor


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Read 5 or so post above yours


----------

